# Raw diet mystery



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm stopped developing at age 8 - 10 months. He stayed "stuck" physically and emotionally at that age-- for an entire YEAR. Something, I knew, was very wrong.

He was on Orijen 6 Fresh Fish, a premium grain-free kibble. Yet, he had very sparse, short, pale, poor coat, a thin weak frame, *little muscle at all*, off and on chronic diarrhea (pancreas, stool samples, bloodwork all normal)-- and at 18 months, he still looked like an 8 - 10 month old... he looked like Bambi.






































I knew that somehow, he was not absorbing nutrients. His vet discussed malabsorption syndomes, and felt this was not the issue, with such good bloodwork results. I'd been hashing around starting a raw diet, after much research-- and the vet urged me to try that.

I started feeding Grimm raw meals-- with much support from everyone here.









I saw results almost _immediately_. Grimm suddenly began acting calmer.. more settled, less frenzied. He could concentrate more when we played a training game. 

But the shockers were physical. His coat fell out, nearly all of it. In it's place was a thick, soft, glossy pelt of deeply pigmented real GSD fur... instead of the sparse, prickly, brittle, pale hairs he always had.

He developed thick heavy slabs of muscles. His flat butt became rounded and firm, his forearms muscled, his shoulders fuller, his chest much less pinched, under a thick coating of firm muscle.

Tartar disappeared from his teeth.

His head got wider suddenly.. and wider.

All these changes happened in a short time after beginning the raw. Here are pics of Grimm after just 3 months on raw.

(And yes-- this is the same dog!)















































If his body was not getting enough nutrients on premium grain-free kibble for all those months to develop properly.. what was happening with his _brain?_ Grimm has always acted many months younger than he is. I am eager to see if his maturity level developes along with his body now. 

Thanks for looking. Amazing what a raw diet can mean for a dog needing those nutrients! What do you think?

From this..










..to this, in just under 3 months?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow, Grimmster. You are one hunk of a dog! And clearly, one of the finest spokesdogs for a raw diet ever. 

We should make this a sticky, and when people come here and say "my vet says a raw diet is unhealthy," we can just say, "Ask Grimm what he thinks."

Nice work Patti. I know you've struggled to get him on a diet that has worked for him. Perseverance DOES pay off.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> His head got wider suddenly.. and wider.


Are you saying Grimm is thick-headed?
















Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, that is downright amazing. This is an excellent thread! Nice to see you back, Patti.







Grimm's looking VERY handsome.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He has always looked great~ but he is stunning now that he has come into his own! I have a friend w/ a briard, her breeder said an intact yearling will go thru a phase where the calcium doesn't go to the brain properly and called it a flakey stage, physically, mentally. I had never heard this, but it does make sense. 







<u>*GRIMM IS ONE HANDSOME GSD!!!!!!!!!!!*</u>


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for the comments. I am honestly wondering about brain development now that he is getting the nutrients he needs. I am wondering about self-control, impulsiveness, and impatience-- the hardest training/behavioral issues I have had with Grimm. These are ongoing themes for us. I am so eager to see if the raw feeding makes any differences in his maturity, settling down, control.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

wow what a difference















how you doing Grimm 
love him what a handsome boy


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf
> He developed thick heavy slabs of muscles. His flat butt became rounded and firm, his forearms muscled, his shoulders fuller, his chest much less pinched, under a thick coating of firm muscle.


If I feed DH raw, will this happen to him too????







Sorry, I had to ask. 

That is one darn convincing thread! I might have to really seriously look up on this more! The only thing that is stopping me is the cost. But with 2 dogs now, and food getting more expensive, I am really leaning towards it. Thanks for posting, and congrats on your awesome results!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Dear Grimm,

Me mutter say while I am still a voman (but not for long, whatever dat means) I am not allowed to be in any whatsoever relationship. She said I am too young to understand the meaning of loff.

To which I say Garbage! 

I am not too young, no? I am ein jahre alt. And I fink you the MOST studderific stud muffin that Stud Muffin-dom ever has. And if only our stars are not crossed, I would want to be your bitch and your only bitch. For ever, and ever

Much Loff and Licks,
Janka-pie


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Dear Jankie,

I thought you loved me. 

Alas, you break my young and impressionable heart.

I shall toss myself, and all of the veggies that I had saved for you under my pillow in my crate, off the cliff. 

Your apparently not-so-beloved,
Campeche


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

WOWza!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

wow, what a difference. He looks great.

He is one handsome boy!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL sweetheart Janka-Pie!! Grimmi is drooling over my shoulder (wow.. tongue feels EXACTLY like a heavy, warm wet washrag.. but smells diff'rent) and sends turbo-licks to da gor-juss Janka-bombshell!

Nikki-- Actually, raw is *cheaper*. The kibble cost more per month than the raw diet... and I don't even have a co-op or anything. Also, no more costly trips to the vet about mystery itching.. mystery chewing... mystery diarrhea... etc. Just all natural ingredients that are so easy to digest.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

*aghast* 

Oi! My dear Campeche. Please do not carry such a heavy heart! 

I have no idea you return my loff at all. I mistake your indifference for lack of interest, not shyness. I just thought you will never be interested in a wild chick like me, although I am quite bootilicious. 

Please do not cast yourself off the cliff, and I am sure Zamboni and baby Meri would rather have those veggies than turn it to compost on a crag. 

I am sure Grimm wouldn't mind sharing. Europeans seem to be rather liberal in that realm of love and passion. I am quite sure if we are swingers, it would be no objection! 

... eh what? Aw [email protected] Me mutter caught me! And now she says I a floosie! 

I gotta get out of this house! It's run like a regiment!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomDear Jankie,
> 
> I thought you loved me.
> 
> ...


Camper - 

Does this mean Janka isn't going to Washington???









Your miserable friends,
Leyna and Levi


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, Lori! Most frustrating was never getting a clear answer to the chronic off-and-on diarrhea, the itching, etc. Most odd was his being "stuck" at about 8 months of age-- forever. I myself think he looks like a totally different dog after 3 months of the raw. Perfect poops, basicly zero shedding, too. Now, I have to wait and hope his brain develops well, matures, as it gets what it needs now from his raw diet.

Grimm says to Janka:

"Youff! Yuu-yuu-youff! Yarrmm. Hoffa-snoff. Sniffa-warrrf. Mff? Yurg! HYAAA-IEEE???(GSD squeaky-yawn) Mroaamm. Hahhr..haahhr... Mmmm-mmm-mmmmm?? Youff!"

Translation: "Me loff yous, Janki. Camper way more s'fistikayted denn me, tho. Can enjoy kewl cultural stuffs in WA wiff Camps. He handsome, dignified-er, sokkerball king, know important stuffs. Have Beagle and coffeeshop snack connections, too, me bets. When you haffs tyme, maybe then yous come visit me. Me show yous all da Yurropean wild boar poops for rollins in, we nibble bratwurst skinz together, help selfs to some "sheep dip" at da field by da farm, praktiss yodelin' off da mowntain. Maybe I sen' yous home wiff speshul Yurropean wild boar stink to enjoy and share wiff Mummie? Me gotta respek' Camper. Me wanna spen' time wiff yous if possibul. Plis ask Mummie if I shud mail yous a Yurropean wild boar stink as gift." --- GrimmiWuffs

Grimm fondly thinks about his esteemed friend Camper, and considers sending him such a valued gift as well...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wow. What a change. Grimm looks absolutely stunning, Patti.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Patti ... 

I 

am 

dying

from

laughter! 

>> "HYAAA-IEEE???(GSD squeaky-yawn) .." That is like the BEST line evAr! 

But yes, it is so bizarre not getting any answers except from what the raw diet has proven in Grimm's health, appearance and development! 

He certainly has grown in a very handsome young male.







I can't believe just how dark he is! And I beg your pardon on Janka's part. She can be such a harridan.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, I'm not sure what's going on here, but I just saw Camper glance at the monitor and do this: 

{Yawn. Stretch. Scritch. Scratch. Scritch. Yawn. Look away. Shake off. Look away. Whine whine whine} 

I believe that my sweet pup is stressed. I'm taking him out for ice cream. 

Levi and Leyna, you're on your own.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Nikki, I spend on average $16 - $20 a month on raw for one of my dogs.
Cost depends on cost of meat where you live and how much % you feed your dog. You do save on vet bills too.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Grimm looks amazing!!! I was waiting eagerly for new pics of him, and he did not dissapoint


----------



## JGTs (Aug 1, 2008)

Amazing results! He looks great!!

Yet another reason why i will feed my new puppy raw


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Grimm looks like a totally different dog!
Great job, Pattie! And







to super gorgeous Grimm








[/img]


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Patti, he looks like a totally different dog!! I think sometimes health affects behaviour and hopefully now that his health issues are managed, he will be a better dog for you. I do have to say though, when Ozzy's head got bigger *L* he got better behaved. Maybe someone should do a study on the development of head size and maturity LOL!


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

Patti - he is absolutely stunning! So glad raw worked for you! Unfortunate that not all dogs tolerate it.. I wish Ekko did.

As far as brain development, I wish I could help you with that question. I can only assume that malnutrition would have an effect. All parts of the body need nutrition for growth and development.

I have been wondering about nutrition as far as Ekko is concerned. Pre-EPI diagnosis, he had extremely soft ears. Now with his EPI completely under control and him actually absorbing nutrients, his ears are for the most part erect. His right ear is up 100%, and his left ear is up 80%. Very strange.

I also have to wonder about how much his malnutrition during those pre-EPI diagnosis years was a contributing factor to his EPI and HD. One of these days when I have some extra time, I do plan on doing heavy research on this. When I do, I will keep brain development in mind, as well.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you for the support, Mädchen and Patti! Tula, Echo's story was actually part of what nudged me over the edge to try the raw in the first place. A dog staying STUCK at a stage of development-- for nearly a year-- seemed like it had to do with absorption issues.. or something. I had no idea what was wrong. I was so positive that he had EPI- and maybe hypothyroid to boot-- but the labwork didn't support my ideas. 

There really was something spooky about a dog being STUCK forever at about 8 months of age. The raw diet changes to his body have all happened within a few short months.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

That really is truly amazing, Patti! Sometimes if the bloodwork shows nothing, then you have to kind of experiment. But I'm sure you know that I always suggest bloodwork first instead of wasting time guessing. At least you knew there was nothing truly systemic going on and could go from there. I'm so glad you figured it out! He truly looks STUNNING!! WOWZZA!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, Tula-- I spent lots of time on Ekko's site as part of my research. Ekko truly looks different, his ears of course I noticed right away in his last pics-- but also his stunning coat and head.

Chronic diarrhea, poor coat quality, and a state of bizarre arrested development. THAT was a mystery. 

I also assumed that he had food allergies to chicken (he doesn't) and that any fat would cause the runs-- it doesn't... if in the raw state with all the enzymes to help digest it.

I totally think the best we can do is either raw or the best kibble for our dogs that we can find. I don't think every dog MUST be on raw. It's about what works best for your dog. I just wish I hadn't been scared away from raw so long due to his health issues. The switch cleared them up.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

Yes.. .once things were under control, Ekko's transformation has been amazing. I remember how shocked everyone was at his latest photos I had posted







I guess I just didn't realize how long it had been since I posted a pic! I was surprised at everyone's reaction!

I'm so happy for you that Grimm is doing better! As I'm working on Ekko's new site, I would love to incorporate before and after pics of Grimm and his story. Please let me know if you would be interested.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Absolutely, Tula! Anything I can do to share his story and help! And yes, everyone-- me especially-- was stunned atg kko's transformation! He is THE hunk! And healthier now, thanks to your hard work.


----------

